# Zebra Pillbug (Armadillidium maculatum) Quick Guide video



## Aquarimax (Apr 21, 2016)

I've had lots of success breeding zebra pillbugs. I'm not unique in that regard, but there has been interest in how I care for them. 
Here's a video I put together:

Reactions: Like 12 | Informative 2


----------



## Chris52 (May 10, 2016)

Aquarimax said:


> I've had lots of success breeding zebra pillbugs. I'm not unique in that regard, but there has been interest in how I care for them.
> Here's a video I put together:


I plan on getting some of these from Peter Clausen in the near future. I'll follow your setup. Any other tips?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aquarimax (May 10, 2016)

Chris52 said:


> I plan on getting some of these from Peter Clausen in the near future. I'll follow your setup. Any other tips?


You may consider buying some of Peter's isopod substrate when you get the isopods. Peter does great work!

I can't think of anything else you might need to know...zebra pillbugs are one of the easiest species I've kept, they should do great for you as long as they have good ventilation and aren't kept too damp.


----------



## Chris52 (May 10, 2016)

Aquarimax said:


> You may consider buying some of Peter's isopod substrate when you get the isopods. Peter does great work!
> 
> I can't think of anything else you might need to know...zebra pillbugs are one of the easiest species I've kept, they should do great for you as long as they have good ventilation and aren't kept too damp.


Sounds good. Thank you!


----------



## jaredc (May 11, 2016)

Great video aquariumax.  The juveniles I recieved from you are doing really well. 

What's the adult size on this species? Do they get as big as vulgare or remain on the smaller side?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetallicArachnid (Mar 3, 2017)

jaredc said:


> Great video aquariumax.  The juveniles I recieved from you are doing really well.
> 
> What's the adult size on this species? Do they get as big as vulgare or remain on the smaller side?


They get to about the size of vulgare.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

